# NETFLIX Just updated thier App and now video doesn't work



## SmoothasIce (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I don't know what the apps number is but it's size is 5.96mb and was updated today. October 19, 2011. It now doesn't play video anymore only sound sux. Was just working untill I updated. Just a warning don't update netfix if you haven't already.


----------



## xcatcher (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the same problem. Get the audio fine just no video.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178425

Netflix 1.4.1 - works, audio and video. Uninstall current Netflix. Click on this to install. Don't upgrade when it asks if you want to when you run it.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

what about 1.4.0 with update disabled?


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

I am using 1.4.0 and it works fine. I just installed Netflix today, so I ended up with 1.5.0. The only reason I have 1.4.0 instead of 1.4.1 is because it was the first .apk I found when searching.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If you know where it is, post away.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178425
> 
> Netflix 1.4.1 - works, audio and video. Uninstall current Netflix. Click on this to install. Don't upgrade when it asks if you want to when you run it.





bL33d said:


> what about 1.4.0 with update disabled?


Well, if 1.4.1 works.....why wouldn't 1.4.0....


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe he's looking/hoping for a version that has the update check disabled...


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I believe he's looking/hoping for a version that has the update check disabled...


If that is the case, 1.4.0 does notify of an update on launch.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

As does 1.3...


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

ya damn update notification kids will def push that.


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I just updated and am having the same problem.


----------



## Karuto (Aug 24, 2011)

Went back to 1.4.1 and I didn't get a notice about having to update. Just fyi.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You just have to hit cancel anyways when it asks to update.


----------



## segadc (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow thanks for the warning. I know for sure I would of just updated it.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

bL33d said:


> what about 1.4.0 with update disabled?


Which APK are you using that it doesn't prompt you to update? I've tried 1.4.0 and 1.4.0 (modded) and they both constantly prompt for an update.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Which APK are you using that it doesn't prompt you to update? I've tried 1.4.0 and 1.4.0 (modded) and they both constantly prompt for an update.


Scratch that. Found it at http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=730454&stc=1&d=1316959240 (Modded Netflix 1.4.0 with a new icon and update check disabled). Force Netflix app to stop, clear Netflix app data, uninstall Netflix, then install modded 1.4.0.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Just updated to the latest version, now it works perfectly.


----------



## EnderDane (Oct 10, 2011)

Confirmed. I like how it says updated for Cyanogen Mod in the "What's New" section. Just download from Market and enjoy.


----------

